# Giorno's Gold Experience



## GIORNO (Jun 19, 2014)

*Giorno's Gold Experience*
​
*o p e n*​

*Rules:*

● Render/Transparency requests only.
● You can request two items per request.
● You must provide me with stock, HQ is preferred but not necessary. The better the quality, the better the product.
● You can request right after your request has been completed.
● Please save the image after you've picked up your request, I may accidentally remove it from imgur and I don't save the files.


----------



## Zeno (Jun 19, 2014)

I need a transparency of this. For research purposes.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 19, 2014)

*Deliveries:*

Jae


----------



## Zeno (Jun 19, 2014)

Hoe I ain't payin' for this.


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 20, 2014)

gimme da letters and da symobl plox


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 20, 2014)

*Deliveries:*

Halcyon


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 20, 2014)

gotta spread, thanks dood


----------



## SLB (Jun 21, 2014)

i need that as a transparency without the words at the bottom and can you make it 150x200? 

might be a little tough with his hands though

thanks in advance.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 22, 2014)

*Deliveries:*

Moody


----------



## Aphelion (Jun 23, 2014)

Could you make a transparent sig out of ?


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 24, 2014)

*Deliveries:*

TheEndAll


----------



## Venom (Jul 1, 2014)

Make me proud


----------



## Firo (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## GIORNO (Jul 1, 2014)

*Deliveries: *

Venom 

*Responses: *

@Dave, I got you in a minute.


----------



## Venom (Jul 1, 2014)

Thans buddy would def fap again

I meant request


----------



## trance (Jul 3, 2014)

Need this transparent.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 3, 2014)

*Deliveries:*

Trance  

Dave


----------



## 「Doxees」 (Jul 6, 2014)

bro.
Thanks.


----------



## Lucci D Zo (Jul 6, 2014)

@Ares;
Can u render this if possible


----------



## murasex (Jul 7, 2014)

*Request!*

Could you please make me a transparency of 
 I'd like the height to be 500 so that I can wear it as a sig. :]
Will definitely rep. 
Thanks!


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 7, 2014)

*Deliveries: *

Mura  (Hope the size is good )

Doch 

Lucci


----------



## murasex (Jul 7, 2014)

Ares, it's amazing! Thanks so much. I need to spread but I will rep.


----------



## shippofox (Jul 9, 2014)

can you render this?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 9, 2014)

*Deliveries: *

Ship


----------



## Lucci D Zo (Jul 10, 2014)

Ares said:


> *Deliveries: *
> 
> Mura  (Hope the size is good )
> 
> ...



Thnks hisoka


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 10, 2014)

*Deliveries:*

Halcbro


----------



## Gecka (Jul 13, 2014)

Transparency of right pic please


----------



## Vitriol (Jul 13, 2014)

I've got a slightly awkward request, could you render both characters together including the fire

It's not a huge picture and the fire might be a bit awkward to render. So thanks in advance if you do accept this request.


----------



## shippofox (Jul 13, 2014)

fixed the second one


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 15, 2014)

Somebody suggested I make a request here. 



The text need not be included and I wouldn't mind a transparency.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 15, 2014)

*Deliveries:*

Gecka 

Shiro 

Shippo  

Nigglet 

Blue 

Sorry for those of you with flames in it, they're unbelievably harder to render.  

Also if any of you wanted them for sigs or avis just let me know and I'll resize them.


----------



## Vitriol (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks alot ares, I thought the flames would be annoying to render but it looks good, cheers.

24'd atm will rep asap


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 15, 2014)

Yeah could you resize mine to sig size for me Ares. Thanks bro.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 15, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> Yeah could you resize mine to sig size for me Ares. Thanks bro.



No problem, here you go:


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks.

Will rep soon as soon as I spread.


----------



## Aphelion (Jul 18, 2014)

Transparency of  please.

In case you're wondering why I'm re-requesting it, Kai Jr directed me here since he's not able to remove the white fringe pixels atm.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 19, 2014)

*Deliveries:*

End   

I didn't know what you wanted be it the render itself, a sig-sized transparency, or an avi-sized transparency so I did them all. If you want something specific that isn't any of those just let me know. :33


----------



## Aphelion (Jul 19, 2014)

Ares said:


> *Deliveries:*
> 
> End
> 
> I didn't know what you wanted be it the render itself, a sig-sized transparency, or an avi-sized transparency so I did them all. If you want something specific that isn't any of those just let me know. :33



Thanks a lot :WOW

will rep when not 24'd


----------



## 「Doxees」 (Jul 19, 2014)

Please render  bro.


----------



## Firo (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## GIORNO (Jul 21, 2014)

*Deliveries:*

Doch 

Dave


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jul 23, 2014)

Please render  and/or , thank you.


----------



## Orochimaru (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi, Ares

Can you please delete the background for me, and then resize it to signature size?


*Spoiler*: __ 










Thanks!


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 25, 2014)

*Deliveries:*

Tea   (IDK if you wanted the chair on the Law one, let me know if you want it removed)

Oro


----------



## Orochimaru (Jul 25, 2014)

You're awesome, Ares; I owe you more rep. Cheers, buddy.


----------



## trance (Jul 25, 2014)

I need this trans parented. Keep the fire and all of the embers coming off it too please. 

Appreciated.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jul 25, 2014)

Ares said:


> *Deliveries:*
> 
> Tea   (IDK if you wanted the chair on the Law one, let me know if you want it removed)


If you could remove the chair, please and thank you, otherwise, these will do. Will rep when I can.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 25, 2014)

*Deliveries:*

Tea


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jul 26, 2014)

Ares said:


> *Deliveries:*
> 
> Tea


Check your UserCP.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 26, 2014)

*Deliveries:*

Trance


----------



## trance (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks but I have another request. 



Much appreciated.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 31, 2014)

*Deliveries:*

Trance


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 31, 2014)

Render  for me, please. Get rid of the text as well.

Much obliged.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Aug 3, 2014)

Need  done for a friend, thank you.


----------



## shippofox (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## GIORNO (Aug 6, 2014)

*Deliveries:*

Kai 

Tea 

Ship


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks man, will rep when I can.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 6, 2014)

Looks beautiful Ares.


----------



## shippofox (Aug 8, 2014)

please and thank you i rep when i can


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 8, 2014)

*Deliveries:*

Ship


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 9, 2014)

Transparent avatar out of . If you can, please keep the brown part of the background as well.

Thank you, my friend.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Aug 10, 2014)

Ares, can you please render  (try and get only Leone for the render) and .


----------



## shippofox (Aug 11, 2014)

left only please
and


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 13, 2014)

*Deliveries:*

Tea  

Ship   

Kai


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks brocacho.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 13, 2014)

*General Shop Notice:*

*I will be leaving on the 14th for a 10 - 11 day trip so I won't be able to complete requests until I return.

Feel free to leave your requests and I'll do them when I come back from vacation. :33*​


----------



## Firo (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Venom (Aug 23, 2014)

My current Starrk avi puris
With love


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 25, 2014)

*General Shop Notice:*

*I'm back and will resume taking requests. :33*​


----------



## Lance (Aug 25, 2014)

Can you please do this?
The girl.
Thanks.


----------



## Firo (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks bro.


----------



## Lance (Aug 26, 2014)

My request in still valid right?
The mix up in the other thread won't change anything.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 29, 2014)

Sorry for the delay. 

*Deliveries:*

Rev


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 30, 2014)

Can you make that image transparent for a signature then just make the reaper transparent for an avatar (150x200)?


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 30, 2014)

Jerusalem said:


> Can you make that image transparent for a signature then just make the reaper transparent for an avatar (150x200)?



Do you also want the sons of anarchy text for the sig or just the reaper for both?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 30, 2014)

Ares said:


> Do you also want the sons of anarchy text for the sig or just the reaper for both?



I want the text for the sig but not for the avatar.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 30, 2014)

*Deliveries:*

Jerusalem


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 30, 2014)

Can you shrink the sig a bit?


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Sep 1, 2014)

Can you please render  and ?


----------



## shippofox (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## GIORNO (Sep 2, 2014)

*Deliveries:*

Ship  

Tea  

Jer  (Sorry for the wait bro, been busy)


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 3, 2014)

Ares said:


> *Deliveries:*
> 
> Ship
> 
> ...



Thanks                .


----------



## Kurou (Sep 12, 2014)

could you make this transparent for an ava?


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 13, 2014)

*Deliveries:*

Aniki


----------



## Zeno (Sep 20, 2014)

Do my avatar please.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 20, 2014)

*Deliveries:*

Jae


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 21, 2014)

I want to use the bottom left panel as a sig


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 21, 2014)

*Deliveries:*

Zoro  (Hope this is what you wanted)


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Sep 22, 2014)

Can you please render  and/or ?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 24, 2014)

Oooh... I have some requests.




Took me ages to find good-quality versions of these images.


----------



## Balalaika (Sep 30, 2014)

Requesting .


----------



## Nello (Oct 2, 2014)

Requesting these two:



Just the girl in both please. I'd like to do the rescaling myself if possible


----------



## Schnarf (Oct 3, 2014)

thanks


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 4, 2014)

Really sorry for the delay guys!

*Deliveries:*

Tea  

Gaawa  

Balalaika 

Chibi  

Schnarf  (Sorry, it's really difficult to render things without an outline.)


----------



## Schnarf (Oct 4, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Really sorry for the delay guys!
> 
> *Deliveries:*
> 
> ...


it looks great, man. thanks


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks man, I'll get the right rep ready.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 5, 2014)

Splendid.  If you don't mind, I have a few more.  These are not as clean as the other two, but they're the best I could find:


----------



## Esdese (Oct 6, 2014)

Can you do this please ? I tried to do it myself , but the edges came out terrible. Thanks 

 ( just the water mark only plz  )


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 13, 2014)

Size - Senior.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 30, 2014)

Sorry for the delay guys.

I've been really busy.

I'll get to your guys' requests ASAP.


----------



## Oceania (Oct 31, 2014)

I know your busy, but I'll throw mine in there too, just get to it when you have time. :33


----------



## Sansa (Nov 2, 2014)

Make this transparent so I can use it as a sig pls :33


----------



## Мoon (Nov 8, 2014)

Hey there. Whenever you have time, can you do two transparencies for me? 
, preferably avatar size, 150x200
, with just the swordsman and the moon. If the lettering is too hard to get you can leave it.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 8, 2014)

*Deliveries:*

Gaawa  

Sherlock  

Oceania  (For some reason I wasn't able to do anything with this, whenever I tried to cut the background I wouldn't be allowed to remove it. It was already transparent so what I did was change it to a .png so I hope that works.)

Choa  (Who is this? )

Paradise   (I hope that's what you wanted for the first one. If not I can redo it with his whole body and just work around the text. If you like it like that I can make it bigger if you want).

*If you have any edit requests just let me know~*


----------



## Мoon (Nov 8, 2014)

Thank you Giorno!


----------



## Sansa (Nov 9, 2014)

Giorno said:


> *Deliveries:*
> 
> Choa  (Who is this? )
> 
> ...



Thank you much 

It's Fiora from league of legends


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 9, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Gaawa



Thanks! Uh, I can't rep you. Are you sealed or something?

Oh, and did you resize one of the images?


Anyway, I've just got one more:


----------



## Ghost (Nov 13, 2014)

hello. need this transparent. no need to edit it otherwise.


----------



## Saishin (Nov 18, 2014)

Transparency: 
Size senior


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 19, 2014)

*Deliveries:*

Gaawa  I may have cropped it a bit, but ! didn't adjust the size.

Saikyou 

Rai  

Saishin


----------



## Ghost (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks. damn 24'd.


----------



## Tanuki (Nov 23, 2014)

transparent junior sig with all four character? 
EDIT: can I have senior too? :33


----------



## Saishin (Nov 23, 2014)

@Giorno,oh so the pic that was small was the stock for the sig,sorry got confused with another request,can you do a transparency of the stock I'm going to give you? I need as a sig,senior size please 

Stock:


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 10, 2014)

*Deliveries:*

Tanuki  

Saishin


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 10, 2014)

*GENERAL SHOP NOTICE:*​
So some of you might have noticed the change in my shop's title from Transparency Shop to Shop + Giveaways.

I've decided to change the direction of my shop and the following are my plans for the future of my shop:

1.) As the title suggests, I plan to have giveaways at my shop. Akin to the giveaway thread I'll be posting my giveaways in my shop. Same rules apply, if you take one of my giveaways, please rep; no credit necessary.

2.) I will be continuing to take transparency requests. I'm kind of slow with them these days but the semester is almost over so that should give me some free time!

3.) The biggest change I'll be making is now I'll be taking actual requests. My skills are very limited to colour adjustments and the like, but if you would like to make a graphics request please feel free to, as with any request I ask that you provide stock. As my skills are quite limited, the more you have going on in the stock the better it will turn out. I can do both avis and sigs but they will be similarly edited to the current style of my giveaways. So what you see from my giveaways are my current capabilities. As such they will also be a sample of my work and what I can do with your requests.


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 10, 2014)

Grand reopening? 

Ava pureasu  (I love my current one a lot but i want to abuse my big ava rights before they run out )


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 10, 2014)

*Deliveries:*

Skotty  

I like to think of it more like reinventing myself.


----------



## Lance (Dec 10, 2014)

I will give you your first request after reopening. 

Make me a Nice Sig out of this.
Please thanks.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 10, 2014)

*Deliveries:*

Lance


----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 10, 2014)

You think you can make a sig or avy out of this please and thank you 

Edit: Fix'd the link and if you have to you can make it transparent.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 10, 2014)

*Giveaways!*


​


----------



## trance (Dec 10, 2014)

Taking the Satsuki one.


----------



## kyochi (Dec 11, 2014)

>



taking, please re-size the gif avatar for me 


also, I must spread  ...haven't been able to rep you since like two days ago


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Dec 11, 2014)

Is it possible to make #1 and #3 150x200 without cropping?
#2 transparent pls.


----------



## Tanuki (Dec 12, 2014)

Giorno said:


> *Deliveries:*
> 
> Tanuki
> 
> Saishin



Thank you


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 12, 2014)

*Deliveries:*

Chrollo    (Didn't get what you meant with the crop thing)

Palm    (Not really sure what you wanted so I made a few things)

*Giveaway Resize:*

suga


----------



## kyochi (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks so much :33 repped 


now, I want two gif avies plss


----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 13, 2014)

Very much appreciated thank you


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 13, 2014)

*Deliveries:*

suga   (If you want any colour adjustments, just let me know)


----------



## kyochi (Dec 14, 2014)

No thank you they're already perfect because it's bom  



thanks Dev, but now I gotta spread  'till next time ! :fly


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 14, 2014)

*Giveaways!

​*


----------



## kyochi (Dec 14, 2014)

resize for me please  forever stalking this thread now


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 14, 2014)

suga said:


> resize for me please * forever stalking this thread now*


----------



## Impact (Dec 14, 2014)

I'll take this,  resize pls


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 14, 2014)

*Giveaways!


​*


----------



## trance (Dec 14, 2014)

Giorno said:


> *Giveaways!
> 
> 
> ​*



Taking Satsuki and Ryuko.


----------



## kyochi (Dec 14, 2014)

resize for latur  


I wish I could rep you already


----------



## santanico (Dec 15, 2014)

mine, rep ya l8r


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 15, 2014)

*Resizes:*

suga 

starr 

croc


----------



## Impact (Dec 15, 2014)

Giorno said:


> *Giveaways!
> 
> ]​*


*

Can you resize Yuno for me too dev?

I owe you like 3 reps bruh 

And you're sealed why u do this to me ​*


----------



## Tanuki (Dec 15, 2014)

One 170x170 and one avatar size 
And I love your effects, cant wait


----------



## Imagine (Dec 20, 2014)

Senior ava

Already have it cropped



Do your best fggt


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 23, 2014)

*Giveaways!



​*


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 23, 2014)

I'll try and get my Requests done ASAP.

Though it is Christmas season so pls be patient.


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 23, 2014)

Taking, thank you.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 23, 2014)

Same dimensions as my current avi please. Simple border.


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 24, 2014)

plz give stock for these  i need it for reasons


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 24, 2014)

I'd like this transparent.


----------



## trance (Jan 2, 2015)

Transparent this but without the kanji/symbols. 

Appreciated.


----------



## Fay (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi, I'd like this transparent and max senior size:



Thanks!


----------



## Krippy (Jan 2, 2015)

sup fucker 

Put whatever borders look best on these and add a few effects if you want, 150X200:





And make these into transparent sigs:






arrigato


----------



## Hero (Jan 3, 2015)

Hero said:
			
		

> Hero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't had this request filled and I'm desperate to get it done. If you are able to do it, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## GIORNO (Jan 4, 2015)

*Deliveries:* 

Tanuki  

Rai  

Mike  

Skotty  

Luiz  

Trance 

Fay 

Krippy                

@Hero, I can't do text but I can still do the transparencies if you want.


----------



## Hero (Jan 4, 2015)

If you can't do the text, that's fine. If you don't mind, I could have someone else do the text?

I'll still rep you and all of course


----------



## GIORNO (Jan 4, 2015)

Yeah, that's what I figured you'd do.

I'll just do the first three requests because I don't really understand what you want in the fourth one and technically mah shop says you can only req 2 things per request.


----------



## trance (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks, fucker.


----------



## Hero (Jan 5, 2015)

Giorno said:


> Yeah, that's what I figured you'd do.
> 
> I'll just do the first three requests because I don't really understand what you want in the fourth one and technically mah shop says you can only req 2 things per request.



Thanks that's so kind of you 

I'll just post the fourth one at a later date and with a better explanation 

Also don't forget to change the boy's eye color. One eye is a jade green and the other a pale/icy blue


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jan 5, 2015)

Can I get this rendered please?


----------



## Fay (Jan 6, 2015)

Giorno said:


> *Deliveries:*
> 
> Tanuki
> 
> ...



Thank you!!!


----------



## trance (Jan 9, 2015)

Do some work on this to make it a sig worthwhile plox. :33


----------



## Rima (Jan 10, 2015)

Request: Set
Size: Senior
Stock: 
Effects: Add anything you want 
Border: Dotted
Can I have a 150x150 avi as well?


----------



## Rosi (Jan 19, 2015)

Request: Set
Size: Senior
Stock: 


Border: dotted
Effects: a) animated transition type avy with team7 faces
b) and I want something cool to be done with the pic for the sig. Just cropping is too easy  

but thanks anyway :33


----------



## GIORNO (Jan 19, 2015)

Curreny working on them.

Should be done within the next two days! :33


----------



## Arcuya (Jan 20, 2015)

Could I get a transparency of 

double reps since it looks like a bitch to do


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 1, 2015)

*Oh man, it's been a really long time since I've done requests. 

I'm re-opening my shop but not doing the requests prior to this post.

Same rules apply as before, I do transparencies and can otherwise make avis/sets if you'd like. Most of you in this section are familiar with my work so without further ado, request away!*​


----------



## Kamina (Jul 1, 2015)

I love your work GIORNO 

Can you make me a Kamina set? Effects and images upto you I trust your judgement.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 1, 2015)

I put a new rule in place (because I'm quite lazy) that requires you to provide me with stock. Could you find some stock you'd like me to work with? :33


----------



## Kamina (Jul 1, 2015)

Avatar:

Signature:

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://top1walls.com/wallpaper/1734021-Zheng-Kamina-Littner-Yoko




Thank you!


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 1, 2015)

Any preferred sizes for the sig and do you just want Kamina or the whole piece?


----------



## Kamina (Jul 1, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> Any preferred sizes for the sig and do you just want Kamina or the whole piece?



500 x 250 Please  and the whole piece please


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 3, 2015)

transparencies plz 

dont resize them


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 4, 2015)

Mkayy, I'll try to have both done by tomorrow.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 4, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Kamina: *


*Spoiler*: __ 



Avi: 


Sig:




*Skotty:*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jul 4, 2015)

Can I get a render of this please?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 4, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Tea:*


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jul 4, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> *Deliveries:*
> 
> *Tea:*


Repping now, thanks, it's awesome work as always.


----------



## Kamina (Jul 6, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> *Deliveries:*
> 
> *Kamina: *
> 
> ...



Holy hell I love it! Thank you so much 

Do you use actions??


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 6, 2015)

Transparency request please! (no need to resize)


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 6, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Kelsey:*


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 6, 2015)

thank you!  (gotta spread)


----------



## Freechoice (Jul 11, 2015)

Hey broseph are you able to 

make a gif of this 

like zoom into his face heaps?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 11, 2015)

I don't think I'm skilled enough but I can try, it's always nice to add something to mah repertoire.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 11, 2015)

Sorry, I have no clue how to do it.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jul 12, 2015)

Can you render this if you're not too busy? Please and thank you.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 12, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Tea:*


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jul 12, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> *Deliveries:*
> 
> *Tea:*


Thanks again, repped.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 12, 2015)

ay me again, here for another transparency. 

Just the dude and the thing he's sitting on, thanks <3


*Spoiler*: __ 



https://semienigma.files.wordpress.com/2013/11/tachibana-makoto-full-1576550.jpg


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 14, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Kelsey:*


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks again man


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 14, 2015)

Could you render this pleasee


nanami needs this render


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 14, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeta:*





Fuck hair-desu.


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 14, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> *Deliveries:*
> 
> *Peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeta:*
> 
> ...


super fast desu 

I'l doubl? when not 24'd because muh rep power a shit


----------



## Panther (Jul 14, 2015)

Can i have a transparent signature from this please? 

Height 500 and width 170


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 17, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Panther:*


----------



## Panther (Jul 17, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> *Deliveries:*
> 
> *Panther:*



Is it possible to include her feet and the tip of the sword sheath? (basically her whole body and sword) Aside from that it looks awesome. Thanks.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 17, 2015)

Unfortunately not with the dimensions you gave me.


----------



## Panther (Jul 17, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> Unfortunately not with the dimensions you gave me.


 Well you can ignore the dimensions i gave you if you want to


----------



## Araragi (Jul 17, 2015)

Oh I forgot to specify size but 175x250 pls


----------



## Panther (Jul 17, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> Unfortunately if you're planning to wear it on here I can't. The max dimensions for sigs are 550 (width) x 500 (height).
> 
> If you plan on wearing it on another forum with higher height dimensions, IIRC the full height was something like 567


 I was hoping on something like this  but as you can see  its not so smooth, if you could make it as smooth as yours around the edges ( mostly legs and sword ) if would be thankful.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 17, 2015)

Panther said:


> I was hoping on something like this  but as you can see  its not so smooth, if you could make it as smooth as yours around the edges ( mostly legs and sword ) if would be thankful.



Is this any better? :33


----------



## Panther (Jul 17, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> Is this any better? :33


 Your the best


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jul 17, 2015)

Render please?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 18, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Tea:*


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jul 18, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> *Deliveries:*
> 
> *Tea:*


Thank you very much.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 18, 2015)

u hungry? 

make transparent, dont resize, keep all teh characters


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 18, 2015)

Broken image.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## GIORNO (Jul 18, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Skotty:*


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 18, 2015)

quinx only [the non flipped ones] and keep the text
dont resize


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 19, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Skotty:*


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 19, 2015)

can you get rid of the background in these.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 19, 2015)

I only take one item per request so I'll do the first one this request.


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 20, 2015)

may you grace me with the render of fremy

 ty


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 22, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> I only take one item per request so I'll do the first one this request.


oops didn't read the rules.
I'll request the other one laterz then.     :33


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 22, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Revy:*



*Pete:*


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 22, 2015)

This looks great,GIORNO.

but one thing...you edited out the big scroll behind mini hashi's back.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 22, 2015)

Fuck. 

Kay I'll redo it, give me a bit.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 22, 2015)

on second thought it's cool the way it is. I'll have to rep you twice for it since I know cutting around mini tobirama's fur collar was a bitch.

 can you do my second request now that you've finished with my first?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 22, 2015)

Thank you. 


And yeah, sure.


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 22, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> *Deliveries:*
> 
> *Revy:*
> 
> ...



arigatouu, need to spread, sec


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 22, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Revy:*


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks again.


----------



## Savage (Jul 22, 2015)

150x200 ava pls.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 23, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Shanesuke:*




Gomenasai.


----------



## Savage (Jul 23, 2015)

Transparent please


----------



## Araragi (Jul 23, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> *Deliveries:*
> 
> *Shanesuke:*
> 
> ...



thanks


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 23, 2015)

gimme some good stuff


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 24, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Savage:*



*Pete:*


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks. Will save after my laptop is done restarting


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 24, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> *Deliveries:*
> 
> *Savage:*
> 
> ...



most excellent


since you need more requests
here' another :mjpls


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 25, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Pete:*


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 25, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> *Deliveries:*
> 
> *Pete:*



need to spread which I'll inevitably 24 by the time i do 
asfastasican



keep da pink pwease


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 26, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Pete:*


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 26, 2015)

ARIGATOUU


 please and thank you


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 26, 2015)

keep the table [and teh bunnies ofc] dont resize


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 28, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Skotty:*



*Pete:*


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 28, 2015)

The usual please


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 30, 2015)

ava of this pls


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 1, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Skotty:*



*Chibig:*


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Aug 2, 2015)

Can you make a render of the Mountain by himself, please?


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 2, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Tea:*


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Aug 2, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> *Deliveries:*
> 
> *Tea:*


Thanks again, great work as always.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello there, first time posting here. So one item per request? Alright then, I'll just request my next stock after this one. Do you also making avatars or just renders/transparencies?

I need a transparency for a sig from 

And if it ends up looking too big after you have rendered it then could you as well please resize it so that it fits the forum's height/size limit, please? I've had past problems with those in some sets.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 4, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Hello there, first time posting here. So one item per request? Alright then, I'll just request my next stock after this one. Do you also making avatars or just renders/transparencies?
> 
> I need a transparency for a sig from
> 
> And if it ends up looking too big after you have rendered it then could you as well please resize it so that it fits the forum's height/size limit, please? I've had past problems with those in some sets.



Yeah, 1 item can be 1 avatar, 1 sig, 1 set (avatar and sig), 1 render, etc. By make avatars out of renders/transparencies do you mean resizes or use those to make an avi with a background and some effects? If you mean the latter I'm capable of doing that but I'm not too experienced so the result might not be all that great, I'd be willing to do it for sure but my skills are pretty limited. 

That's already rendered, do you want me to just resize it for you?


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 4, 2015)

trans please
the wings will be awkward just do however you thinks best, not too fussy
arigatou


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 4, 2015)

u no what to do


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 5, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Skotty:*



*Pete:*



*Sennin:*


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks 


just the girl on the right please


----------



## Violence (Aug 5, 2015)

Ava pls...

Size: 150x200 and 225x350

Link:

Effects: like this image 

add text "VampireNeu" in it...

Thx...


----------



## Vicious (Aug 6, 2015)

Hello, do you take gif requests? If so, I would like to request one.

Avatar

Size: 150 x 200

Link:  (29-31)

No effects

Thank you.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Aug 6, 2015)

The usual render please.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 7, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Tea:*



*Pete:*






@Vamp/Vicious, Unfortunately I have no clue how to complete your guys' requests.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Aug 7, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> *Deliveries:*
> 
> *Tea:*


Thank you so much.


----------



## Violence (Aug 7, 2015)

Giorno said:


> @Vamp/Vicious, Unfortunately I have no clue how to complete your guys' requests.



It's ok, thx btw


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 8, 2015)

teh usual, for the last three take out the black areas and text


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 8, 2015)

For the first one do you just want the two characters in the middle, and if so with or without the yellow outline?

For the second one do you just want the black background removed?

For the third one do you just want the black removed and me to edit out the text?

For the fourth one what exactly do you want removed?


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 8, 2015)

just rei on the left 

I repped you for the last one right
i'm sure i did
just checkin


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 8, 2015)

Giorno said:


> For the first one do you just want the two characters in the middle, and if so with or without the yellow outline?
> 
> For the second one do you just want the black background removed?
> 
> ...



first one i want everything that isnt the white bg

second one ya

third ya

fourth one i realised i didnt specify as well, i want the black/looming characters removed, teh clouds are supposed to be there


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 8, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Skotty:*


*Spoiler*: __ 








*Pete:*


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 11, 2015)

Giorno said:


> *Deliveries:*
> 
> *Sennin:*



Thank you! 

As for what you said before, I don't want an avatar that has any background nor effects, just a normal avy made out from the source picture. And that brings me to my next request.

An avy made out from 

Hope that is clear. I already repped you for the previous work. =)


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 11, 2015)

ava 

try to keep the whole pic in, with simple effects like on our shared saiko ava  or the current eto ava i have
make mal size version too please
no transparency btw


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 11, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Skotty:*



Any of these look good?


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 11, 2015)

they look great, thank you


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 12, 2015)

Xiammes said:
			
		

> How good are you at transparencies? My computer is a piece of shit and crashes everytime I try to use the eraser tool.
> 
> This is what I have been working on
> 
> ...




Feel free to start where I left off or start from the stock.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 12, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Sennin:*


*Spoiler*: __ 





I made two versions because I didn't know how close you wanted the face. Let me know if you want something further/closer




*Xiammes:*


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 12, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> *Deliveries:*
> 
> *Sennin:*
> 
> ...



Thanks for bothering to make two versions. I'm taking both but I'll use the one with closer view on his face. 

I'm gonna be spreading rep to rep you for this, Thank you! =)


----------



## Atlas (Aug 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]wr2WZ_BfsII[/YOUTUBE]

Can you make me a senior size gif for an avatar of Rick from 0:04-0:08?


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 13, 2015)

u kno wat to du


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 14, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Pete:*






@Atlas, I have no clue how to convert a YT video into a .gif without the quality being bad or there being watermarks.


----------



## Atlas (Aug 14, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> *Deliveries:*
> 
> *Pete:*
> 
> ...



Ok. 

Would you be able to do this one for me?


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 14, 2015)

Atlas said:


> Ok.
> 
> Would you be able to do this one for me?



That .gif is really huge. I tried to cut some frames but it's basically only goes until Rick takes the first swig and then it loops.

Are there any other .gifs of him you like?


----------



## Atlas (Aug 14, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> That .gif is really huge. I tried to cut some frames but it's basically only goes until Rick takes the first swig and then it loops.
> 
> Are there any other .gifs of him you like?



Well, Sauce pulled through. I'll still rep you for trying for me.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 14, 2015)

request 175x250 avi

do w/e effects

one transparent version and one not transparent version with some non-white/plain background

edit: 
also transparent of 
[sp][/sp]

175x250 and w/e the size for MAL avy is
effects as well pls


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Aug 15, 2015)

I need a senior sized avatar.

No effects needed, but maybe try out a few different borders? A lined one, dotted one etc. Maybe try a transparent background in one of your attempts too? Just to see what it looks like? 



Thank you ​​


----------



## kyochi (Aug 15, 2015)

gif avatar please 


time: 4:17 - 4:20 

danke 


EDIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTT: 


2 GIF AVAS PLS 



time: 2:23 - 2:24


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 17, 2015)

p pwease


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Aug 18, 2015)

Render please.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 21, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Pete:*



*Shane:*



*Godaime:*




Shane and Godaime, let me know if you guys want something else. :33





@Shane, for the .gif, I don't exactly understand what you want with your request. 

@Cin, like I told Atlas, I don't know how to make gifs in high quality from YouTube videos.  If you have any other .gifs you want resized feel free to request them here if you'd like and I could do that for you. 

@Tea, do you think you could try and find a higher quality image or something with less Black? I can't really make out where the lines are because everything is Black.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 21, 2015)

lol dw the gif, not even sure y I requested it

thanks, it looks gr8


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Aug 21, 2015)

It's ok, I'll try a different pic, how's this?


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 21, 2015)

Yeah that's fine.

Do you want both of them or just Jigen?


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Aug 21, 2015)

Just Jigen.


----------



## Ftg07 (Aug 22, 2015)

Render please ^^


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Aug 23, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> *Deliveries:*
> 
> *Pete:*
> 
> ...



Awesome! Thanks Giorno.​​


----------



## Firo (Aug 23, 2015)

Yo. Can I request?


150x200

Up to you.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 23, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Tea:*



*Ftg:*



*Dave:*




If you want an edit lemme know Dave.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Aug 23, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> *Deliveries:*
> 
> *Tea:*


Thanks a lot, will rep when I'm not 24d.


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 23, 2015)

just rei pwease in this


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 23, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Pete:*


----------



## Jagger (Aug 23, 2015)

Please?


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 23, 2015)

usual

Uh, Jagger, rep him for me


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 24, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Jagger:*



*Skotty:*


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 24, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> *Deliveries:*
> 
> *Pete:*


noice 


GIORNO said:


> *Deliveries:*
> 
> *Pete:*
> 
> ...



stop thinking about me, jagger requested that


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 24, 2015)

Was a copy pasta.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 24, 2015)

Thank you!

Here are some more I need, if you don't mind


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 24, 2015)

ava of one on the right pls


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 24, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Jagger:*



*Darty:*




Let me know if you want something else Chibig.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 24, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> *Deliveries:*
> 
> *Jagger:*
> 
> ...



I can't decide which one is best 

also I opened the album and all the images were displayed as squares so I thought u were rusing me for a second but then I went into them and they became normal sized so gg


----------



## kyochi (Aug 24, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> @Cin, like I told Atlas, I don't know how to make gifs in high quality from YouTube videos.  If you have any other .gifs you want resized feel free to request them here if you'd like and I could do that for you.



what  


fine 


then make me an avatar of  thanks


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 24, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Cin:*



Let me know if you want any edits.


----------



## kyochi (Aug 24, 2015)

kawaii  will rep again as soon as I can


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 25, 2015)

175x250

Each with and without the red background cropped out.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 25, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Xiam:*



I didn't know if you wanted any effects, let me know if you do.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 25, 2015)

24'd at the moment, will let you know if I want anything added


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Aug 25, 2015)

just a trsnsparency pls


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 25, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Chrollo:*


----------



## Freechoice (Aug 26, 2015)

yo my main man is it possible to make this transparent



and bonus if you can kinda keep their shirts non transparent

thanks bro


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 26, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Freedom Choices:*



*Chrollo:*




I made multiple versions 'cause Black without lines is really hard to cut FC.


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 26, 2015)

this please


----------



## Firo (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## GIORNO (Aug 26, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Dave:*



Lemme know if you want any edits Dave.



@Pete, gotchu in a few.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 26, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Pete:*


----------



## Jagger (Aug 26, 2015)

Pretty please?


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 26, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> *Deliveries:*
> 
> *Pete:*



awesome, ill get you when im not 24'd


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 27, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Jaggerslut:*


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## GIORNO (Aug 28, 2015)

Uh, who do you want rendered from that?


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 28, 2015)

Can I have a trans of this please  no need to resize.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 28, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> Uh, who do you want rendered from that?



Best girl obviously.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 28, 2015)

There's not much of her to render 'cause she's mostly behind All Might.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 28, 2015)

oh sorry i meant the whole pic  gonna ask a sig for it


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 28, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Kelsey:*



*Skotty:*


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 28, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 29, 2015)

Transparency please.Keep the speech & cut out that head.


----------



## JoJo (Aug 30, 2015)

get his head purisu 

can you give me one unresized and another emote sized?


----------



## Krory (Aug 31, 2015)

175x250 avatar, pls.  Do what you do, just if possible include "Lara Croft" in it as long as it jives with what you do. If stock isn't good enough I can come up with something else. Thanks.

EDIT: Couple alternatives if you find that troublesome, no real preference here


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 31, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*JoBro:*



*Krory:*



Let me know if you want any edits/something else Krory. Thanks for giving me more stock 'cause that first one was really dark. 




@Sherlock, I gotchu in a bit. Have some other stuff to do and your request is gunna take a while.


----------



## JoJo (Aug 31, 2015)

thanks d00d 

will rep you when i'm not 24'd


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 4, 2015)

just the waifu please


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 5, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Pete:*


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 6, 2015)

Ares said:


> *Deliveries:*
> 
> *Pete:*



Thanks 

just stocking pleaso


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 6, 2015)

I don't do transparent gifs.


----------



## Araragi (Sep 6, 2015)

okay, deleted request.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 7, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Pete:*


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 11, 2015)

Hola, new trans sig wanted. Keep it as the size it is, thanks as always


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 14, 2015)

bumpu


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 14, 2015)

Oh sorry, I'll get it done ASAP.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 14, 2015)

Sankyuu


----------



## Impact (Sep 14, 2015)

Yo I need something trans'd


----------



## Firo (Sep 14, 2015)

I was looking for the gifs and found that. No luck otherwise.
If you find a gif, you can use that instead. Or if you prefer the stock you can use it. Up to you.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 17, 2015)

Sorry for the delays, I'm doing them right now.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 17, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Kelsey:*



*Croc:*



*Dave:*




Let me if you want an edit Dave.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 17, 2015)

thanks fam


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Sep 17, 2015)

please.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 17, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Tea:*


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Sep 17, 2015)

Ares said:


> *Deliveries:*
> 
> *Tea:*


Thanks man, will rep when I'm not 24d.


----------



## Firo (Sep 18, 2015)

No specifics bro.


----------



## Hamtaro (Sep 18, 2015)

150x200 avy pls


----------



## Evolution (Sep 19, 2015)

I want this transparent please. A good one.


Late edit:


----------



## Impact (Sep 21, 2015)

Ares said:


> *Deliveries:*
> 
> *Kelsey:*
> 
> ...



Based dev


----------



## Firo (Sep 22, 2015)

Ares said:


> *Deliveries:*
> 
> *Dave:*
> 
> ...



Didnt even see this... Thanks man.


----------



## Hamtaro (Sep 24, 2015)

How is that resize going?


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 24, 2015)

Sec I'm just making something for SotW and then I'll get to the requests.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 24, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Dave:*



*Ham:*



*Evo:*


----------



## Firo (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks bro. 
Gotta spread.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 25, 2015)

Ares said:


> *Deliveries:*
> *Evo:*


Thank you.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Sep 27, 2015)

please.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 27, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Tea:*


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Sherlōck (Sep 28, 2015)

Ares said:


> @Sherlock, I gotchu in a bit. Have some other stuff to do and your request is gunna take a while.



Still waiting.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 29, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Sherlock:*




Sorry for the delay, totally forgot.


----------



## Hack Snyder (Oct 18, 2015)

*Type:* Avatar
*Render/Stock:* 
*Size:* 150 x 200
*Text:* No Text
*Other specifications:* Only want the glasses's dudes face in the ava.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 18, 2015)

With the text bubble too?


----------



## Hack Snyder (Oct 19, 2015)

Ares said:


> With the text bubble too?



Preferably not.


----------



## Arcuya (Oct 22, 2015)

Just a heads up, Ares is taking a break from nf atm so he won't have time to complete requests, etc


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 22, 2015)

.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 25, 2015)

Kay I'm back, you can request your thing again Jammies. 

I'll try and knock out the requests today or tomorrow.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 26, 2015)

I need a render of best boy and best girl, don't care about overlap.


----------



## trance (Nov 6, 2015)

150 x 200 ava

One version for each with white borders and one with no borders

Effects are up to you.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 6, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Persecuted:*



*Trance:*




I'll do your request at a later date Jammies.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 6, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Xiammes:*



Apparently that day was today.


----------



## Arcuya (Nov 7, 2015)

render pls
the scarf will be annoying but imma use it for an ava so dont worry about being scruffy on the far right of it


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 8, 2015)

Hello. I'd like an avatar:



Senior Member sized, plain borders, no effects.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 10, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Overwatch:*



@Overwatch: Just let me know if you'd like some effects or different style/coloured borders. 


@Pete: I'll do yours later, just knocking this one out very quick.


----------



## Arcuya (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## GIORNO (Nov 13, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Peetaschlong:*



Tmw I realize how much you hate me.


----------



## Arcuya (Nov 16, 2015)

easy ones, please and thank you


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 17, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Peetaschlong:*


----------



## Arcuya (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Nov 18, 2015)

Render please.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 18, 2015)

Do you want the rail she's sitting on included?


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Nov 18, 2015)

Ares said:


> Do you want the rail she's sitting on included?


Preferably without the railing, but whatever is easier for you.


----------



## Hack Snyder (Nov 21, 2015)

*Type:* Avatar
*Render/Stock:* 
*Size:* 150 x 200
*Text:* No Text
*Other specifications:* No use of purple. 

*Type:* Signature
*Render/Stock:* 
*Size:* 550 x 500
*Text:* No Text
*Other specifications:* No use of purple.


----------



## Arcuya (Nov 22, 2015)

Type: Avatar
Render/Stock: 
Size: massive schlong 175x350 size
Specifications: I would like this rendered(and post render too ) then go wild, bg or stuff doesnt have to be complex, i just don't like the pink background doesn't fit it. Also like the gradient abuse you dislike so go more that way 

arigatou


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 22, 2015)

Persecuted said:


> *Type:* Avatar
> *Render/Stock:*
> *Size:* 150 x 200
> *Text:* No Text
> ...



What exactly are you looking for with the sig?

550 x 500 looks like this:



Do you want both of them in the sig or just one of them?



@Tea and Pete, I've finished your's Tea but I'm just about to start the GFX portion of your's Pete, should be done soon.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 22, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Tea:*



*Peetaschlong:*




Let me know if you want something else Pete.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Nov 22, 2015)

Ares said:


> *Deliveries:*
> 
> *Tea:*


Awesome work as usual, thanks again.


----------



## trance (Nov 22, 2015)

Ava request. 

Size: Senior

Stock: 

Effects: Something mysterious and calm to match Nick's aura just wow me

Borders: One with no borders and another with white

Other: Anything else you think is needed


----------



## Hack Snyder (Nov 23, 2015)

Ares said:


> What exactly are you looking for with the sig?
> 
> 550 x 500 looks like this:
> 
> ...



Just one of the them. Maybe render the right one and do something cool with C4Ds. You'd know better than me what will work best.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Nov 25, 2015)

request:


Can you make a set out of this?
when using the 1st picture can you use the top panel


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 1, 2015)

Can you turn this into a high quality 175x250 and a 175x350 avatar with a purple dotted border? 



If possible edit it so it only focuses on Maya. Thanks

For source its Fafner Exodus episode 22 in case the gif isn't enough.


----------



## Zeno (Dec 9, 2015)

render this for me famalamaschlam


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 10, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Trance:*



*Zeno:*



*Judge:*




Let me know if you want something else Trance. 



@Persecuted, sorry but I don't think I'll be able to complete your request. I've tried to mess around with C4Ds and various resources and my ineptitude with PS is really bothering me and I don't want to give you something undesirable. 

@Mega, if you want your request to be completed I would suggest saving the images you want turned into an avi and sig and upload them to imgur or an alternate image site, both of those are far too small to work with as wiki vignettes size down the images and if you click the spoiler tag you'll see what I mean.

@Judge, I can't really enhance the quality and if I was to resize to 175 x 350 there would be major quality loss. I made an additional version for you so you can wear it on NF though.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks! The borders would have been too much?


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 10, 2015)

Sorry about that.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 10, 2015)

Awesome! Thanks man!


----------



## Hack Snyder (Dec 10, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> @Persecuted, sorry but I don't think I'll be able to complete your request. I've tried to mess around with C4Ds and various resources and my ineptitude with PS is really bothering me and I don't want to give you something undesirable.



No worries. I'll look for something else for you to work on. Was my fault for not providing proper stocks. Thanks for the heads up.

EDIT: Actually...

*Type:* Avatar
*Render/Stock:* 
*Size:* 150 x 200
*Text:* No Text
*Other specifications:* Would like a fitting background if possible. Gradient abuse is welcome. 

*Type:* Signature
*Render/Stock:* 
*Size:* 550 x 500
*Text:* Nisekoi
*Other specifications:* Change background and add effects you think would suit this. Unfortunately, I could not find a render of this so it will need to be rendered. Sorry. Please also share the render as well. I'd like all the girls to be in the sig if possible too.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Dec 10, 2015)

sorry
the two images: 


will those work


----------



## Evolution (Dec 12, 2015)

*Type:* Avatar
*Render/Stock:* 
*Size:* 150 x 200
*Text:* No Text
*Other specifications:* Alright. So the main thing I want is for the avy to have a Christmas like feel. If you can make it seem like it's night time then that would be awesome. Another thing, I want her to 'shine' in the image, especially the eyes. Not too much, just enough to be noticeable. Other than that feel free to do whatever you want with it as long as the end result is pretty. Nothing over the top, but I don't want anything too simple either. I'm sure you can handle it.

And if it's not too much, I'd also like a signature with it.

*Type:* Signature
*Render/Stock:* 
*Size:* You can crop it however you want, but I don't want it to be too tall. The width of it, make it 480. So 480 x whatever value you get
*Text:* Add a cute 'Merry Christmas' wherever you think it looks right.
*Other specifications:* Like the avy, I'd like a Christmas night like feel. So just make sure it fits the avy.

Thank you.


----------



## Arcuya (Dec 13, 2015)

render plox


----------



## Kyuuzen (Dec 13, 2015)

Can I get a set of ?  Whole thing for the signature and me (the black guy) for the avatar, please?


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Dec 14, 2015)

Can someone please get a set of  SSGSS Goku's head on  this face? Thanks. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Dec 14, 2015)

Render please (if you can get rid of the shadow that would be great).


----------



## Zeno (Dec 16, 2015)

dev render pls


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 17, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Uiaschlong:*



*Jigen:*



*Zeno:*





*NOTICE: Unfortunately due to my current schedule I don't really have enough time to take requests that are more complex than rendering so unfortunately I'm limiting my shop to render requests only for the time being. Sorry for any inconveniences.*


----------



## Arcuya (Dec 18, 2015)

rendurs
 (remove all blades except for the knife in her hand)



ARIGATOU SENPAI


----------



## Hack Snyder (Dec 18, 2015)

Can I get a render of my signature image? Thanks.

*Type:* Signature
*Render/Stock:* 
*Size:* 550 x 500
*Text:* Nisekoi
*Other specifications:* Change background and add effects you think would suit this. Unfortunately, I could not find a render of this so it will need to be rendered. Sorry. Please also share the render as well. I'd like all the girls to be in the sig if possible too.


----------



## Zeno (Dec 19, 2015)

renders for jesus


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 20, 2015)

*Deliveries:*

*Uiaschlong:*



*Persecuted:*



*Zeno:*





*NOTICE: Unfortunately due to my current schedule I don't really have enough time to take requests that are more complex than rendering so unfortunately I'm limiting my shop to render requests only for the time being. Sorry for any inconveniences.*


----------



## Arcuya (Dec 20, 2015)

Excellent


----------



## Tuan (Dec 20, 2015)

render request please. Just the girl in the front with the sword.


----------



## Jagger (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 2, 2016)

pls render these two :byakuya


----------



## GIORNO (Jan 2, 2016)

*Deliveries:*

*Tuan:*



*Lucaschlong:*




@Jagger, I already sent it to you so I won't repost it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 2, 2016)

ty fam :byakuya


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 13, 2016)

Um first time requesting  

could I have these two images rendered. for both images though I only want the blonde. for the second one you can keep the loop over her foot I can paint over it with the right colors that are needed for it. if it's too much just tell me OK? Also I want the red bullets on the first one . 



thank you Gio!


----------



## GIORNO (Jan 14, 2016)

*Deliveries:*

*Saya-chan:*


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jan 15, 2016)

Render please.


----------



## GIORNO (Jan 15, 2016)

Of who, all the characters?


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jan 15, 2016)

Yeah, all of them.


----------



## GIORNO (Jan 16, 2016)

*Deliveries:*

*Tea:*


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jan 16, 2016)

GIORNO said:


> *Deliveries:*
> 
> *Tea:*


Thanks, it looks great.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 10, 2016)

Closing cause the owner is not around.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 10, 2016)

opened by request


----------



## GIORNO (Mar 10, 2016)

*Shop is back up and running, feel free to start requesting.*


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 10, 2016)

make me a qt avy


----------



## GIORNO (Mar 10, 2016)

*Deliveries:*

*NiggyG:*



Lemme know if not qt enough or you want something else. You're officially the first person I have made something for in like 6 weeks.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 11, 2016)

NOT QT ENOUGH 

I'll take it tho


----------



## Arcuya (Mar 11, 2016)

nIghTY said:


> NOT QT ENOUGH



ban this user


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 11, 2016)

who is it btw?


----------



## GIORNO (Mar 11, 2016)

Kongou Bongou


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 11, 2016)

kk


----------



## fyhb (Mar 11, 2016)

Delete everything except for Erza and her words please (so render everyone except for Erza), put her upright and make it 150 x 150. Thanks and will rep immediately.


----------



## GIORNO (Mar 12, 2016)

*Deliveries:*

*Melzalgald:*


----------



## Imagine (Mar 12, 2016)

I want something more than just a render.


----------



## GIORNO (Mar 12, 2016)

Then make a request.


----------



## fyhb (Mar 12, 2016)

Thanks, I didnt see you were sealed.


----------



## Araragi (Mar 13, 2016)

hey requesting render of the following



leave the blue stars, the characters, the Joestar writing, and the shadows please.


----------



## GIORNO (Mar 13, 2016)

*Deliveries:*

*Jewsuke:*


----------



## Araragi (Mar 13, 2016)

kewl thanks


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 14, 2016)

I have a request 

Type: trans set
Stock: 
Avy Size: 150x200
Sig Size: 550x500


----------



## Sarun (Mar 14, 2016)

Type: Trans set
No Avatar
Sig Size: 550x500

I am currently using this as signature:


I made it but I'm not satisfied with how I did the transparency.

This is the stock:


----------



## GIORNO (Mar 14, 2016)

*Deliveries:*

*Gil:*



@sarun, I'm sorry but that image is way too low quality. If you could find something of a higher quality let me know.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 14, 2016)

awesome, thank you very much


----------



## Sarun (Mar 15, 2016)

Couldn't get any higher for that so I'll get another stock (my current avatar): 


Courtney of IRST Tumblr

Type: Trans Set
Avatar Size: 150x200 (Same character as my current avatar)
Signature Size: 550x500
Additional Request on Signature: Remove IRST Redraw


----------



## GIORNO (Mar 15, 2016)

*Deliveries:*

*sarun:*


----------



## Sarun (Mar 15, 2016)

Thank You very much.


----------



## Arcuya (Mar 16, 2016)

render  please

petals that are not on her can go, and i want that bottom of the crescent perfectly round


----------



## GIORNO (Mar 16, 2016)

*Deliveries:*

*Uiashit:*


----------



## Arcuya (Mar 16, 2016)

GIORNO said:


> *Deliveries:*
> 
> *Uiashit:*



I guess it'll have to do 

cheers


----------



## Arcuya (Mar 17, 2016)

Could you be a doll and render the top left, top right and bottom left out of  (not inc white stroke)


----------



## GIORNO (Mar 18, 2016)

*Deliveries:*

*Uistillashit:*


----------



## Arcuya (Mar 18, 2016)

GIORNO said:


> *Deliveries:*
> 
> *Uistillashit:*



 thanks





I'm sorry to burden you like this but you're short on customers


----------



## GIORNO (Mar 19, 2016)

*Deliveries:*

*Uidefinitelystillashit:*


----------



## Arcuya (Mar 19, 2016)

took too long, I demand a refund

thank you devpai


----------



## Arcuya (Mar 20, 2016)

please, put it on my tab


----------



## GIORNO (Mar 21, 2016)

*Deliveries:*

*Ulteardatbootyholeopen:*


----------



## Arcuya (Mar 21, 2016)

GIORNO said:


> *Deliveries:*
> 
> *Ulteardatbootyholeopen:*



merci beaucoup, monsieur devling 

>still no customers

another pliz, started to render it but i got busy 
just the front grill


----------



## GIORNO (Mar 21, 2016)

*Deliveries:*

*Bongodrum:*


----------



## Arcuya (Mar 22, 2016)

GIORNO said:


> *Deliveries:*
> 
> *Bongodrum:*



I swear your shop doesn't want to appear in my subscriptions


----------



## Arcuya (Mar 22, 2016)

> Ulteardatbootyholeopen:



i didn't notice this last time


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 22, 2016)

gimmie something kawaii again


----------



## GIORNO (Mar 22, 2016)

Define kawaii since you didn't like the previous one.


----------



## Arcuya (Mar 22, 2016)

(no stroke included)

do me proud, been searching for this bleeding stock for ages


----------



## GIORNO (Mar 22, 2016)

*Deliveries:*

*Nighty:*



If you don't like this we can't be friends any longer.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 23, 2016)

the previous one was fine just not to my style 

this one is very much to my style


----------



## GIORNO (Mar 23, 2016)

*Deliveries:*

*Ui-chan:*


----------



## Imagine (Mar 25, 2016)

Girhomo, make me a pretty ava pls:

*Spoiler*: __ 








No borders and I've already cropped it 


I'll touch ya dick


----------



## Gin (Mar 25, 2016)

was expecting gintoki

slightly disappoint tbf, the reaction would have been

_gold_


----------



## Imagine (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm stacking those up don't worry


----------



## Arcuya (Mar 25, 2016)

renders, kind sir
 (just hecatia)


i shall repay you in redundant wisdoms and unseen conditional love


----------



## GIORNO (Mar 25, 2016)

*Deliveries:*

*imbish:*



*Ui-chan:*



Lemme know if you want something else/different imbish.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 25, 2016)

Nah that's good. Danke

Oh and I ain't touching ya dick. That's gay.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Mar 28, 2016)

Render please.


----------



## GIORNO (Mar 28, 2016)

*Deliveries:*

*Tea:*


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Mar 28, 2016)

GIORNO said:


> *Deliveries:*
> 
> *Tea:*


Thanks man.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Arcuya (Mar 30, 2016)

I need this rendered 
for science of course
ty


----------



## Evolution (Apr 1, 2016)

Hello.
Can you render this for me, please?


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 1, 2016)

GIO

Can you render these babies?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## trance (Apr 4, 2016)

Think you can render this and make it sig sized too, bruh?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 18, 2016)

Closing this shop since the owner is permed.


----------

